# Marriott Gift Cards



## KCI (Oct 14, 2012)

Has anyone seen any gift card promotions lately...as in extra points for purchasing a gift card???


----------



## linsj (Oct 14, 2012)

If you collect United miles, here's a new promotion for buying Marriott gift cards:
https://www.marriottvacationcardoffer.com/united?source=ORD


----------



## klpca (Oct 14, 2012)

Southwest has a promotion too.

http://www.southwest.com/html/rapidrewards/promotions/marriott-rrr-2.html

Buy gifts for your friends and family, get points for you!

You can earn up to 12,000 points by purchasing Marriott® GiftCards from now through November 30, 2012.

$100 Marriott GiftCard = 1,200 Rapid Rewards Points
$250 Marriott GiftCard = 3,000 Rapid Rewards Points
$500 Marriott GiftCard = 6,000 Rapid Rewards Points

Marriott GiftCards can be redeemed for hotel accommodations, spa treatments, dining, golf, and more!  Let Marriott help you get to your next vacation getaway faster.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 14, 2012)

And if you used a Marriott Visa you can get some Marriott rewards points as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 14, 2012)

KCI said:


> Has anyone seen any gift card promotions lately...as in extra points for purchasing a gift card???



Marriott usually comes out with these promotions for the Christmas holiday season. I would wait another month and you should start to see these if they offer them.


----------



## Nickfromct (Oct 14, 2012)

I heard Delta has a marriott gc promotion on as well, but I've haven't received the email yet.


----------



## SuperBeav39 (Oct 15, 2012)

There's one where you get a 10% bonus to your card (ie, buy a $1,500 card and they put $1,650 on the card).

Just check out on the Marriott website using code AMT.  I have done this myself, so it is verified that it works.

*edit: You can also still use things like the Chase Rewards Mall or a Marriott VISA and get those "regular" bonuses for purchasing through the Marriott site as well with this offer.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Oct 15, 2012)

SuperBeav39 said:


> There's one where you get a 10% bonus to your card (ie, buy a $1,500 card and they put $1,650 on the card).
> 
> Just check out on the Marriott website using code AMT.  I have done this myself, so it is verified that it works.
> 
> *edit: You can also still use things like the Chase Rewards Mall or a Marriott VISA and get those "regular" bonuses for purchasing through the Marriott site as well with this offer.



A little more detail on this:
http://travelcouponsonline.com/marriott-gift-card/


----------



## Quilter (Nov 19, 2012)

I know this has been asked before and I'm almost certain the answer is "no" but can anyone verify that you cannot use GC's to pay m/f's?

Thanks,
Quilter


----------



## Quilter (Nov 19, 2012)

FYI,

Here's a thread on flyertalk.com about the same topic.   http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marr...ott-gift-cards-annual-bonus.html#post19431605

Notice the TopCashBack discussion in post #29.   That's a new one for me so I thought I'd share.

Quilter


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2012)

Quilter said:


> I know this has been asked before and I'm almost certain the answer is "no" but can anyone verify that you cannot use GC's to pay m/f's?
> 
> Thanks,
> Quilter



While I have never used the new version of the GCs, it is my understanding that they will not work for paying MFs on MVCI ownerships. The only payment methods are check or credit card. The old version of the gift cards worked because they were really a Visa Debit card which works in most cases just like a Visa Credit Card.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Nov 20, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> While I have never used the new version of the GCs, it is my understanding that they will not work for paying MFs on MVCI ownerships. The only payment methods are check or credit card. The old version of the gift cards worked because they were really a Visa Debit card which works in most cases just like a Visa Credit Card.



That is such a bummer, I took advantage of this a couple times. It was great!!


----------



## EliB (Nov 26, 2012)

SuperBeav39 said:


> There's one where you get a 10% bonus to your card (ie, buy a $1,500 card and they put $1,650 on the card).
> 
> Just check out on the Marriott website using code AMT.  I have done this myself, so it is verified that it works.



I got an email today advertising the gift cards with a 10 pt/dollar bonus, up to 20,000 points. With the MR Visa you'd get 30k points for your $2000 purchase. 

Under the terms and conditions it says that it doesn't stack with the AMT 10% offer (small surprise).


----------



## Pepe (Nov 30, 2012)

EliB said:


> I got an email today advertising the gift cards with a 10 pt/dollar bonus, up to 20,000 points. With the MR Visa you'd get 30k points for your $2000 purchase.
> 
> Under the terms and conditions it says that it doesn't stack with the AMT 10% offer (small surprise).



I can not find any information at all regarding this promotion with 10pts per dollar on the gifts.marriott.com website.
Can everyone who is a Marriott Rewards member take advantage of the deal you received by email or can only the ones who have received the email benefit from this deal?
How can you make sure you will receive the MR pts when purchasing the gift cards, as nothing is shown during the buying process?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 1, 2012)

At the link, go to the very bottom of the page. On the left side , click on "Terms and Conditions". You will see the following (confirming this offer) as part of the T&C (bold emphasis added): 





> Marriott Rewards Bonus Points Offer
> Offer valid on purchases of GiftCards made online at gifts.marriott.com November 19 – December 31, 2012. Offer not valid on Marriott GiftCards purchased via Marriott properties, 3rd parties or 1 800 813 GIFT and cannot be combined with any other offer/promotion. *Marriott Rewards members earn 10 bonus points per dollar for each GiftCard purchase made online at gifts.marriott.com and by entering their valid Marriott Rewards number in the Promotion Code field at checkout. A maximum of 20,000 Marriott Rewards points may be earned per member. Points will be posted to the account associated with the MR account number entered within six weeks after the promotion ends on December 31, 2012.* Shipping and handling fees apply. $1 shipping option available to U.S. addresses only and for orders under $1000 USD. This offer is subject to change, alteration, or termination by Marriott in its sole discretion at any time.


----------



## KCI (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for clearing this up as I have wanted to purchase some of the gift cards but could not find the promo...great job!


----------



## Dave M (Dec 1, 2012)

Your point earnings can reach 27 or more points per dollar spent on GiftCards if you take advantage of this deal:

1) Buy GiftCards at the link and get 10 points per dollar spent in purchasing the card. 

2) Earn your usual points for paid stays at Marriotts (e.g., a basic 10 points per $ or more if you have Silver or higher elite Marriott Rewards status). Using a GiftCard to pay for your stay is treated the same as if you used cash or a non-Marriott credit card.

3) If you purchase the GiftCards with a Marriott VISA card, you'll earn 5 points or 3 points for each dollar of purchase, depending on which VISA version you have.

Thus, the total earned can easily be 27 points per dollar - 10 points for the GiftCard purchase, 12 points (for Silver status enjoyed by all MVCI owners, more for Gold or Platinum MR members) for the hotel charges paid with the GiftCard and 5 points for purchasing  the GiftCard with the Marriott Premier Visa.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dave M said:


> Thus, the total earned can easily be 27 points per dollar - 10 points for the GiftCard purchase, 12 points (for Silver status enjoyed by all MVCI owners, more for Gold or Platinum MR members) for the hotel charges paid with the GiftCard and 5 points for purchasing  the GiftCard with the Marriott Premier Visa.



Of course Platinum Elite reward members would get three more points, for a total of 30.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 2, 2012)

I am such a DOPE!  I ordered one of these for an upcoming trip, and forgot to add my MR#!  My daughter was talking to be the whole time and I missed that step.  I feel like such an idiot.

Ray


----------



## Pepe (Dec 2, 2012)

Dave M said:


> At the link, go to the very bottom of the page. On the left side , click on "Terms and Conditions". You will see the following (confirming this offer) as part of the T&C (bold emphasis added):



Dave, very kind of you to provide this information!

I do not understand why Marriott could not show this information in a more transparant manner. They really make it difficult for their MR members. I have looked everywhere to find this information, but I never thought it would be hidden in the not to easy to spot "terms and conditions".

Anyhow I have just taken advantage of this promotion and the promotional MR points were displayed on my receipt upon check out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I am such a DOPE!  I ordered one of these for an upcoming trip, and forgot to add my MR#!  My daughter was talking to be the whole time and I missed that step.  I feel like such an idiot.
> 
> Ray



Could you cancel your order? Not sure if that is possible. If so, you could then reorder under the promotion.


----------



## KCI (Dec 2, 2012)

I, too, ordered a $500 gift card but didn't know I needed to put my MR# in the promo code space.  I got the ecard today but will call Marriott tomorrow to see if my # can be added to the order.  I really feel Marriott did a disservice by not putting clear instructions in the order form so these kind of issues wouldn't happen.


----------



## KCI (Dec 3, 2012)

UPDATE:  I called (801) 468-4167 today and gave them my order # and rewards # and they agreed to retroactively give me the rewards points.  Will see if it happens.  It is apparently a call center, not an actual Marriott #.  If you have trouble, try it.  Linda


----------



## NWL (Dec 4, 2012)

How quickly do you get the gift cards?  I would like to give them as Christmas gifts.

Thanks!


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine arrived today.


Sorry, I just realized this is a different thread. I ordered some of the promo cards offered on ebay. I thought I was responding to this thread.....
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183127


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 4, 2012)

NWL said:


> How quickly do you get the gift cards?  I would like to give them as Christmas gifts.
> 
> Thanks!



Mine came into my email the next day. Make sure you put a message on it so they don't accidentally delete it. It comes from gifts@marriott.com and had the dollar amount, pin number, etc... 

They must either print the email or display on a "mobile device" to use. 
I sent mine to myself.


----------



## rsackett (Dec 4, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I am such a DOPE!  I ordered one of these for an upcoming trip, and forgot to add my MR#!  My daughter was talking to be the whole time and I missed that step.  I feel like such an idiot.
> 
> Ray






dioxide45 said:


> Could you cancel your order? Not sure if that is possible. If so, you could then reorder under the promotion.




Follow Up:

I sent the following e-mail:

_*I ordered a Marriott gift card and forgot to attach my Marriott Rewards number to the order.  Is it possible to attach my number to the order or cancel the order so I can re-order and attach my number?  My MR# is XXXXXXXX.  Bellow is my confirmation e-mail:*_


This is the response I recieved:


"_*Good day Mr. XXXXXX,

I apologize, I am unable to add your Marriott Rewards number to your order after it has been placed; however, because of your loyalty to Marriott, I will make an exception for you and add your Marriott Rewards points manually 6 weeks after the promotion has ended.

If you should have any additional questions, our office number is (801) 468-4167 and the hours of operation are Monday–Friday: 9 am–7pm EST / Saturday: 10 am–4:30pm EST.

I apologize for any inconvenience.  Thank you for your patronage of Marriott Gift Cards!
Best Regards,
Liz

Global Incentive and GiftCards 
310 Bearcat Dr. 
Salt Lake City, UT. 84115 
Ph (801)468-4167 
Fax (801)468-4247" *_

I hope it comes through, but if it does not it was my fault for not paying more attention when I ordered.

Ray


----------



## alchook (Dec 4, 2012)

rsackett said:


> I apologize, I am unable to add your Marriott Rewards number to your order after it has been placed; Ray




I can certainly understand how adding a number to an order already placed exceeds the technological capabilities of the 21st century.


----------



## rpw (Dec 5, 2012)

*I just cancelled the old one*

and placed a new order.  Seems simple enough (once I get confirmation that my order was cancelled)


----------



## rsackett (Dec 5, 2012)

rpw said:


> and placed a new order.  Seems simple enough (once I get confirmation that my order was cancelled)



How did you cancel? How long after you ordered did you cancel?

Thanks, 
Ray


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 5, 2012)

NWL said:


> How quickly do you get the gift cards?  I would like to give them as Christmas gifts.
> 
> Thanks!



When I've ordered in the past they have been sent from the Marriott office in Salt Lake City. That is where I live, so they came very quickly (2 days?). I would think you have plenty of time to receive them by Christmas.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 5, 2012)

*Help!*

I'm trying to order ten $50 cards ($500 total) but they are trying to charge me $8.50 for 2-3 day express mail. I don't need express mail and I can't seem to "Un-toggle" the express shipping button on the screen. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> I'm trying to order ten $50 cards ($500 total) but they are trying to charge me $8.50 for 2-3 day express mail. I don't need express mail and I can't seem to "Un-toggle" the express shipping button on the screen. What am I doing wrong?



You are trying to buy $250 ore more in cards. I think if the order is for $250 or more, they ship express. Try breaking up the order. Though by the time you do that (three orders), you are only a few dollars shy of paying for express.


----------



## rpw (Dec 6, 2012)

*I cancelled right away....*



rsackett said:


> How did you cancel? How long after you ordered did you cancel?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray



I realized when I placed my order I forgot to hit APPLY to the promo code and my points weren't on the receipt.  One quick phone call took care of it.

I did call later in the evening because I was told that I would receive an email confirmation and I hadn't received it yet.  I was told by another person that it was indeed cancelled and then she sent me an email confirmation.


----------



## rpw (Dec 6, 2012)

*I got around the express shipping...*



tahoeJoe said:


> I'm trying to order ten $50 cards ($500 total) but they are trying to charge me $8.50 for 2-3 day express mail. I don't need express mail and I can't seem to "Un-toggle" the express shipping button on the screen. What am I doing wrong?



By placing 3 separate $500 orders, so shipping was $3 instead of $8.50.  (we don't need the cards until we leave for HI in March)


----------



## IuLiKa (Dec 8, 2012)

Can we pay our maintenance fees with the gift card?


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 8, 2012)

Not now. They changed gift card companies and it  no longer works like the old ones.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2012)

IuLiKa said:


> Can we pay our maintenance fees with the gift card?



This seems to be the question of the year. If we could, there would probably be a whole topic on just this subject (like there was a couple years ago). Since it hasn't been mentioned, the answer is unfortunately no.


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 17, 2012)

Another way to get gift cards at a discount is to buy them through resellers.
I find them often by searching giftcardgranny.com. I never buy from ebay card sellers since there is no guarantee, but buy often through plastic jungle, abc giftcards... I have only ever had one problem where the seller used the giftcard after selling it to the reseller and they refunded my money 100% as they have guarantees. I see marriott gift cards for resale sometimes at 20% discounts. you can have alerts sent to you for cards you might look for. 

This does not get you MR points, but if you are planning a vacation, you can save money by using it to pay your hotel bill if there is any.


----------



## Pepe (Feb 7, 2013)

EliB said:


> I got an email today advertising the gift cards with a 10 pt/dollar bonus, up to 20,000 points. With the MR Visa you'd get 30k points for your $2000 purchase.
> 
> Under the terms and conditions it says that it doesn't stack with the AMT 10% offer (small surprise).



Have anyone of you received the MR bonus points deposited to your MR account yet for buying the gift cards?
I have not.
According to the T&C they should be deposited within 6 weeks after the end of the promotion. The end of the promotion was Dec 31, so 6 weeks thereafter should be Feb 11. So latest on Monday the bonus MR points should be deposited to our MR accounts.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepe said:


> Have anyone of you received the MR bonus points deposited to your MR account yet for buying the gift cards?
> I have not.
> According to the T&C they should be deposited within 6 weeks after the end of the promotion. The end of the promotion was Dec 31, so 6 weeks thereafter should be Feb 11. So latest on Monday the bonus MR points should be deposited to our MR accounts.



Anybody have word on these bonus points? 
 My account does not show 'em yet.


----------



## budnj (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing for me. I called several weeks ago, think I was told 2/14 was the expected processing time. Forget who I spoke with, was transferred several times, but a cs rep was unaware of the AMT code, had to look it up.


----------



## budnj (Feb 14, 2013)

*Points posted today*

The bonus points showed up in the total points area, but not in any detail in the transaction portion. When I looked at the December transactions, the bonus points were listed, but with a transaction date of 2/14/13.


----------



## Bnov (Feb 15, 2013)

budnj said:


> The bonus points showed up in the total points area, but not in any detail in the transaction portion. When I looked at the December transactions, the bonus points were listed, but with a transaction date of 2/14/13.



Thanks for the tip!  I wouldn't have looked back at the December transactions to find those points.


----------

